# How to get Java Moss to Root?



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

I've tried tying java moss to a piece of driftwood with cotton threads, but even after 6 months, the moss was not attached to the wood, except for a few tiny strands.

How do you get java moss to attach itself more efficiently?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Perhaps you are not tying it down tightly enough?

In my experience, after 2-3 months, it (any moss, really) will root itself quite firmly.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

I can't imagine how I can tie it down any tighter.... Does anyone know what exactly causes a frond of java moss to send out rooting rhizomes instead of "leafy" growth?


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

Why not glue it?


----------



## Anoobias (Feb 16, 2012)

I dont know what causes it, but you can actually see the rhizoids, they are little whitish hairs that are evident shortly after tieing down. they go in all directions and look like mold kinda. in fact i thought it was mold until i looked at them under my kids microscope. below is a pic from a different species of moss

http://www.una.edu/faculty/pgdavison/mossrzdm.jpg


----------



## Fishyfishyfishy (Mar 3, 2008)

Mine attached onto a coconut within a week or 2. Maybe your driftwood is too smooth.


----------



## YourNoob (Dec 4, 2010)

Ive managed to consistently get Java moss to root after 1-2 weeks. I think the secret lies in the amount of contact points the moss has to the wood/surface.

When you wind your thread, I personally prefer fishing line as i can apply tighter pressure and wont degrade, wind it so that the next rotation is very close to the one prior to it. In other words, minimize the gap from winding rotation to the next so that the moss has more contacting surface area to grab onto.

Hope this helps.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

YourNoob said:


> Ive managed to consistently get Java moss to root after 1-2 weeks. I think the secret lies in the amount of contact points the moss has to the wood/surface.
> 
> When you wind your thread, I personally prefer fishing line as i can apply tighter pressure and wont degrade, wind it so that the next rotation is very close to the one prior to it. In other words, minimize the gap from winding rotation to the next so that the moss has more contacting surface area to grab onto.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Ahh... that may be the issue. I'll give it a try. Thanks!

Does java moss "creep" along the surface to which it is attached? That is to say, if I glue a piece of java moss to a rock, would it eventually cover the whole rock, or would it only grow as a bush at that spot?


----------



## YourNoob (Dec 4, 2010)

My experience is that Java moss only claims what it is allowed to touch. I know Christmas moss likes to spread outwards to claim new territory


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

YourNoob said:


> My experience is that Java moss only claims what it is allowed to touch. I know Christmas moss likes to spread outwards to claim new territory


That sucks.... I might need to get some different moss then.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

You could always let the moss grow, prune, and then replant


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Darkblade48 said:


> You could always let the moss grow, prune, and then replant


Yeah, but that would involve work on my part.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

java moss can get too stubborn.. ive had some pieces where no matter what it would never root. some will within a week and some just wont for a awhile. i had a tennis ball sized portion i threw into a tank - floating, rolling, bouncing - non rooted except for one strand that for some odd reason rooted in the smoothest area of one of my driftwoods. also they tend to grow outwards and kinda towards the light in a very messy style.. if you want more territorial mosses. try peacock or christmas <-- i love christmas. also mini pellia grows in a very natural and interesting way. love it too as they grow horizontally.


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

Do you have to root it or will it survive just sunk in the tank?


----------



## mkblitz (Oct 12, 2011)

I like to wind fish line around it and leave tiny gaps for the moss to grow out, like gripping a racquet. Hasn't failed and even after I removed the java moss from my tank, I still see random strands attached to rock and driftwood in my tank. 

Give it as many contact points as possible and spread it like a mat


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

nightowl1350 said:


> Do you have to root it or will it survive just sunk in the tank?


Oh it'll do just fine on its own, as long as it gets enough light. It won't be very pretty though.


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

Thanks it is more for food and cover for my kribs fry if my pair ever spawns. The pair seem to love running through it and it has now moved closer to their cave.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

tie it on both end


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

bigfishy said:


> tie it on both end


Is that java moss in the pic?


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

solarz said:


> Is that java moss in the pic?


christmas moss


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

I thought it didn't look like java moss.


----------

